# Awesome!



## gwdriver (Apr 7, 2013)

Just finished the final tweaking of my new Outlaw LFM-1EX sub. Blends well with my Energy Veritas speakers. Took 3 beers and 2 hrs to get it in sync. If I play Motley Crue 1 more time I have a feeling my neighbors might have me arrested!


----------

